# new aquarium - plant leaves turning brown



## revolutionaryI (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi all, I just set up a new aquarium this past week with some live plants - the local pet store set me up with the easiest plants to take care of but after 4 days and one water change the leaves on one plant seem to be turning brown and look like its disintegrating. Should I cut this leaf (and others) off? I'm new to plants and not sure if I should prune or if these plants will recover with time? (mostly anubias)

Also driftwood has some white fuzz, will this stuff go away on its own or do I need to do something? I was going to introduce fish later this week.

Nitrates, nitrites are at 0, and I have been adding bacteria. GH is okay, kH is 10, and pH is 7.6.

Please see images at link:
https://picasaweb.google.com/113066386128534122695/November52013FishTank?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCOurm_SjoMCoTQ&feat=directlink


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

If the plant is Anubia then you can trim it.
The fuzz will go away by it's self but will take a while.
Hope this don't come as too much of a shock but I'd suggest only RCS for that tank due to size.
AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

You've been adding bacteria but have you also been adding ammonia (a food source for the bacteria and the plants)?


----------



## revolutionaryI (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for the responses, it's an 8 gallon tank so yes I'll stick to the small fish but shrimp are too boring

I was going to start after a week with a single guppy fish - but no I haven't been adding any ammonia. that was the plan anyways!


----------



## revolutionaryI (Nov 5, 2013)

also should i be adding co2 to this tank too? I've spent so much already but I want the plants to be at their best, but if it makes such a little difference should i just stick with my 7 hours of lighting a day?


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

Adding bacteria is doing no good if you aren't also dosing ammonia. If the bacteria aren't getting food they will just die.

Fishless Cycle

I doubt there are any nutrients for your plants or bacteria, so your tank is probably not cycling or doing much of anything

*** I'm a noob and probably shouldn't be giving advice. Hopefully more of the experienced guys will weigh in on this soon***


----------



## revolutionaryI (Nov 5, 2013)

well as I mentioned before I was going to add a single fish to the planted tank after a week of adding bacteria.

until then, I've placed Dennerle deponitmix underneath for the plants and adding some fertilizer, so its not doing nothing, but thanks!

Yes hopefully some of the experienced readers do offer their 2 cents  *old dude


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Your pics look good!New plants can take up to a month to acclimate to new tank.It is not as important how the existing leaves are doing as it is important how NEW leaves are growing.In 1 week I wouldn't expect much.The fuzz on wood is common.If it doesn't go away or bothers you try baking the wood at 225 in the oven.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Any leaves that are turning brown you could trim. Plants can do this with acclimating to new tanks. Make sure your light is in a plant spectrum.

I agree with just shrimp in that tank, although you can choose any Neo or Caridina family. At least you'll be able to handle quite a few and not as boring as you may think. I have 3 large fish tanks and 3 smaller shrimp tanks and spend more time watching my shrimp. They may seem boring, but not as boring as the 2-3 fish that tank can safely handle.


----------

